# fancy dress



## sempre_cantando

Hi 
I need some ideas for a fancy dress competition next month at our pony club!!! I ride a bay mare. PLEASE NOBODY SUGGEST ANYTHING TO DO WITH FAIRES!!!!! :roll: I think I'm a bit old for that hehe


----------



## sempre_cantando

anyone??? Oh well... there's always lady Godiva :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

buy a cheep wedding dress and wear a vail and all that stuff.


----------



## NorthernMama

What about old west as an outlaw? or if you have a side-saddle, how about Victorian or Old Irish with the flowing cape trimmed with fur? ... oh, but it might be getting too warm down there for that kind of costume. Ok -- what about a playboy bunny


----------



## sempre_cantando

hmmm an outlaw sounds interesting :-D But you're right... it is getting a bit warm down here for anything that involves a really think costume! Especially by the end of next month when the show is!


----------



## Jubilee Rose

If it were me I would definitely go side-saddle with a long flowing dress and such. Something like the ladies in Jane Austen novels. That sounds like so much fun!!


----------



## sempre_cantando

*sigh* yes it would be JR... but I can just see my mare spooking and me landing plop on the ground and getting my dress dirty :roll: I'll have to look around in op shops and see what I can find :-D


----------



## Pinto Pony

How about some beach bums? You could get into a swimsuit and use a beach towel under you instead of a saddle (maybe use a surcingle to attach it?), some of those kiddie floaties on your horses front legs, you could carry an umbrella (get your horse used to it and scare the others when you are there hahaha), put some coloured zinc on your noses, some of those HUGE sunglasses for your horse, maybe paint some beachy things onto your horses rump like surfboards, waves etc?

A race car driver and car. Maybe a Ferrari, cause of the stallion symbol they use? Get a red sheet to over your horse, make some cardboard wheels to attach near the legs, you can hold a steering wheel and dress like a car driver?

Ok I am empty now...


----------



## sempre_cantando

oh my gosh! so many good ideas!!! I'm just going to have to go as a prissy cowgirl in a flowing dress who is driving a red ferrari along the beach!!! lol keep the ideas coming! I love hearing them all!!


----------



## NorthernMama

I love Pinto Pony's inventiveness! I'm so boring. I was just thinking of Florence Nightengale because of your work, but that sounds totally dull now.


----------



## Frog

Do you have to ride the horse??

Here's my young protege with my old pony.....


----------



## Painted Ride

Pinto Pony said:


> How about some beach bums? You could get into a swimsuit and use a beach towel under you instead of a saddle (maybe use a surcingle to attach it?), some of those kiddie floaties on your horses front legs, you could carry an umbrella (get your horse used to it and scare the others when you are there hahaha), put some coloured zinc on your noses, some of those HUGE sunglasses for your horse, maybe paint some beachy things onto your horses rump like surfboards, waves etc?
> 
> A race car driver and car. Maybe a Ferrari, cause of the stallion symbol they use? Get a red sheet to over your horse, make some cardboard wheels to attach near the legs, you can hold a steering wheel and dress like a car driver?
> 
> Ok I am empty now...


 
what an awsome idea. i lilked the part about scaring the others with the umbrella!!!! i would totaly do the beach bum


----------



## sempre_cantando

Ok... I've decided that I'll go as a super hero!!!

I've got a cape, a top that has a 'S' on the front, decorated reins and what else should I do.... I need to think fast - I've got less that a week!!!!


----------



## jazzyrider

Pinto Pony said:


> *How about some beach bums? You could get into a swimsuit and use a beach towel under you instead of a saddle (maybe use a surcingle to attach it?), some of those kiddie floaties on your horses front legs, you could carry an umbrella (get your horse used to it and scare the others when you are there hahaha), put some coloured zinc on your noses, some of those HUGE sunglasses for your horse, maybe paint some beachy things onto your horses rump like surfboards, waves etc?*
> 
> A race car driver and car. Maybe a Ferrari, cause of the stallion symbol they use? Get a red sheet to over your horse, make some cardboard wheels to attach near the legs, you can hold a steering wheel and dress like a car driver?
> 
> Ok I am empty now...


i love it! its so australian :wink:


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Guys i need major help!!!
I need costume ideas and it has to do with april fools!!! Help


----------

